# VOTING - CHRISTMAS PHOTO COMP



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*VOTING HAS NOW OPENED FOR THE PHOTO COMPETITION

YOU HAVE 48 HOURS TO VOTE!

THE WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED ON CHRISTMAS EVE

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO HAVE ENTERED

ALL ENTRANTS WILL EACH RECEIVE 1000 CREDITS
*​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=558​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*JUST TO REMIND EVERYONE CANVASSING FOR VOTES 
IS NOT ALLOWED 
ANY MEMBER DOING SO WILL BE DISQUALIFIED*​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*Voting has now closed.

The winners will be announced later on today.

Thank you to everyone who took the time to submit their photos 
and to everyone who voted.

Merry Christmas

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX*​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

4got to sodding vote


----------

